# Apple Engineer interviewed about Macbook 2015 new features



## littlepeople (Mar 19, 2015)

This is great. I think even the fanboys can appreciate this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHZ8ek-6ccc


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 19, 2015)

Funny stuff!


----------



## earl40 (Mar 19, 2015)

We gonna make a lot of money.


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 19, 2015)

Sounds about right.


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 20, 2015)

Funny, though I object to some of the words.


----------

